# Ear Dermatitis ICD 9 code



## fredcpc (Dec 23, 2010)

Doctor's Impression: Ear Dermatitis. Will treat with Prednisolone ophthalmic 2 drops b.i.d. x 14 days. What is the ICD 9 for this? Is is a 692.x or 380.xx code? I am leaning to 692.1, not sure here.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,
You can code from 692.x ,Dermatitis is inflammation of the skin. no need to take 380.xx.
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 23, 2010)

*Ear Dermatitis*

Can you help me understand why? More serious....?? It was caused by baby oil. Does that change the code?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,
Ear Dermatitis , it means affected area is  external ear, inflammation(Because of baby oil), not in the inner ear.so i think no need to take from 380.xx.

Regards, 
Nalini CPC


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 23, 2010)

*Ear Dermatitis*

Ok, thanx. I agree. But what is the difference between eczema and dermatitis?


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 24, 2010)

The code is 380.22.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 24, 2010)

*Ear Dermatitis*

Woww! I have votes for 380.22 and 692.1. What to do?


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 24, 2010)

fredcpc said:


> Woww! I have votes for 380.22 and 692.1. What to do?



Per TWO encoders (one Ingenix and one 3M), for dermatitis of the ear due to substance in contact with skin of the external ear it is 380.22.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 24, 2010)

*Ear Dermatitis*

Ok, final answer...380.22.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------

